

Imeem Founders Raise $5M From Andreessen Horowitz For Social Photo App Picplz - SriniK
http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/10/imeem-founders-raise-5m-from-andreessen-horowitz-for-social-photo-app-picplz/

======
joshu
congrats! i am an angel in picplz. dalton is sharp.

